# 25rss Brand New



## Fire Chief 2 (Sep 5, 2007)

Well I am posting here now. I posted on the Dealers forum and got so much good information I could not believe it. Here is my story. We had a Rockwood Roo 25BH. As it was a hybrid it was very light 4000lbs or so making it so it pulled nicely with my 06 Toyota Sequoia. We liked the Roo other than if it rained or got windy it was pretty noisy and in the early morning the tent part of the trailer was pretty light so we couldn't sleep past about 6:00am. Also set up was a pain in that we had to make the bed every time we moved the trailer. We camped for 2 years in it and of course we looked at all the other trailers everywhere we camped. Of all the ones we looked at we kept coming back to the Outbacks. After our last trip we sold the Roo and bought a 25rss from Pettibone Rv in WI. We live in Colorado so we had it delivered. Took one trip in it last year and put it away. We love it. The slides make it feel so much bigger. The Sequoia did OK with the additional weight but I'm sure we were at or maybe a little over its limit. We got a great deal(I think) on an 08 Nissan Titan so I sold the Sequoia. Everything I have read says the Titan should be a good tow vehicle. The 08's have a bigger payload than the previous years so that should help out. This is what I have found out about the Outback. There is not as much outside storage as on the Roo but I can manage that no problem. The inside cabinet doors don't stay closed during transport and the factory installed the water heater bypass backwards so while winterizing I may have said some things I'm glad my kids didn't hear. Once I figured it out I changed it and I was much calmer. The only other issue is the shower. When showering and we turn off the water at the shower head, when we turn on the water it is COLD. This is after maybe a minute. Depending on where the shower head is pointed it is a real suprise. As you know the showers are not big enough to get out of the way until the water warms up. These are pretty minor and as I said we love the trailer. I have really enjoyed all the postings and from what I can tell we are all about the same people with different names. As soon as I can figure it out I will add all my info to my profile. Thanks in advance for all the welcomes I have received and hope will get more. Of course any tips you have will be very appreciated.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I know what you mean about that cold water coming out of the shower head








I learned to pull it down and aim it at my feet to make sure it's warm instead of getting that shocking cold blast of water in my face

Enjoy and Happy Camping!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Fire Chief 2 said:


> ...snip...
> The only other issue is the shower. When showering and we turn off the water at the shower head, when we turn on the water it is COLD. This is after maybe a minute. Depending on where the shower head is pointed it is a real suprise. As you know the showers are not big enough to get out of the way until the water warms up.


Congrats on the new Outback.

We've all had the shower surprise...ONCE!! I now simply grab the handle and point it at the wall and flick the water back on.


----------



## Tonopah (Nov 17, 2007)

I just returned from my first outing in an '07 25rss. I too noticed the cold water coming from the shower head when it is clicked back on! I won't be surprised by that again though. I assume that this is not particular to Outbacks but happens in all TTs?

I also noticed that the crank handle that came with the Outback for lowering and raising the stabilizers works fine on the front stabilizers but is too short to clear the trailer on the rear stabilizers -- so I had to make a quarter turn, then pull off the crank, reinsert it, and do another quarter of a turn, etc. Anyone else with this issue?

All in all, we love the 25rss and look forward to many outings in the future.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Tonopah said:


> I just returned from my first outing in an '07 25rss. I too noticed the cold water coming from the shower head when it is clicked back on! I won't be surprised by that again though. I assume that this is not particular to Outbacks but happens in all TTs?
> 
> I also noticed that the crank handle that came with the Outback for lowering and raising the stabilizers works fine on the front stabilizers but is too short to clear the trailer on the rear stabilizers -- so I had to make a quarter turn, then pull off the crank, reinsert it, and do another quarter of a turn, etc. Anyone else with this issue?
> 
> All in all, we love the 25rss and look forward to many outings in the future.


There's a mod or attachment that allows you to deploy the stabilizers with an electric drill...
Maybe someone here can find a link to one of the threads









Hope you had a great trip!


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

skippershe said:


> I just returned from my first outing in an '07 25rss. I too noticed the cold water coming from the shower head when it is clicked back on! I won't be surprised by that again though. I assume that this is not particular to Outbacks but happens in all TTs?
> 
> I also noticed that the crank handle that came with the Outback for lowering and raising the stabilizers works fine on the front stabilizers but is too short to clear the trailer on the rear stabilizers -- so I had to make a quarter turn, then pull off the crank, reinsert it, and do another quarter of a turn, etc. Anyone else with this issue?
> 
> All in all, we love the 25rss and look forward to many outings in the future.


There's a mod or attachment that allows you to deploy the stabilizers with an electric drill...
Maybe someone here can find a link to one of the threads









Hope you had a great trip!
[/quote]

I just went and bought a 3/4" socket attachment for my cordless drill.
Works great!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Glad you like your 25RSS. We bought ours new in 2003. (sold now) We camped in it for years and loved it. Mine had some issues with leakage, as it was one of the first ones made. Once all the kinks were worked out...it was great. We traded it when we decided to rent a 'seasonal' camping spot. You can check out my pics in the gallery. Welcome!

PS...I'm a







too!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jasonrebecca said:


> I just went and bought a 3/4" socket attachment for my cordless drill.
> Works great!


ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzz
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzz
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzz
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzz

(that was me making the sound of the drill lowering the 4 stabilizers)


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I just went and bought a 3/4" socket attachment for my cordless drill.
> Works great!


ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzz
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzz
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzz
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzz

(that was me making the sound of the drill lowering the 4 stabilizers)
[/quote]
You need to put in 45 minutes of silence as the battery recharges half way through the third one. James


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GarethsDad said:


> I just went and bought a 3/4" socket attachment for my cordless drill.
> Works great!


ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzz
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzz
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzz
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzz

(that was me making the sound of the drill lowering the 4 stabilizers)
[/quote]
You need to put in 45 minutes of silence as the battery recharges half way through the third one. James
[/quote]

Seems like a golden opportunity for a few cold ones.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers. Were glad to see you here. I know 2008 will be a great camping season with the new TT.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I just went and bought a 3/4" socket attachment for my cordless drill.
> Works great!


ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzz
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzz
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzz
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzz

(that was me making the sound of the drill lowering the 4 stabilizers)
[/quote]

Must be a 12V model

Mines an 18V it goes....

ZZZZip
ZZZZip
ZZZZip
ZZZZip


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

welcome & congrats on your new outback.

darrel


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> I just went and bought a 3/4" socket attachment for my cordless drill.
> Works great!


ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzz
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzz
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzz
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzz

(that was me making the sound of the drill lowering the 4 stabilizers)
[/quote]

Must be a 12V model

Mines an 18V it goes....

ZZZZip
ZZZZip
ZZZZip
ZZZZip









[/quote]

Actually...my "camping drill" is 12 year old boy. Runs out of power pretty often, but charges right back up with a few well selected words.


----------

